# Dutch Shepherd Litter



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

We will have some puppies available from this breeding

Sire: Patron's Dutch Shadow http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/dutch_shepherd/pedigree/920591.html
Dam: Zonya de Gestreepte Tijger http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/dutch_shepherd/pedigree/920585.html

This will be a KNPV cross, expecting very good working prospects out of this breeding.

Shadow is an extremely serious dog. He comes from Robbie v Leeuwen, who was a littermate to Spike v Leeuwen. The Leeuwen lines bring in high levels of defense and fight drives, producing some very intense dogs, as everyone knows. His Dam, Risen Star's Amber (PH1), has produced some very nice dogs including Land of Oz's Jett. Shadow has mastered patrol training and has excellent suspect discrimination as well as full, calm grips. He has very good hunt drive. Much like Robbie and Spike, he is fearless and will never back down from a fight. His defense of handler and property is very well developed with high civil aggression. He has maintained all the working drive and traits his lines generate.

PA FO Zonya de Gestreepte Tijger is out of Cher Car Kennels. Her sire and dam both have been titled to PD1(police dog) under SDA. She is linebred 3-3 on Arras Pegge and her pedigree contains nice dogs such as Dana von Kelterhof, Yaska van Neerland, Leiru, and Jayder from Lobsters Home. Zonya has out of this world prey drive, rock solid nerves, and a great temperament. Originally trained in SDA, she is now in training for Mondio. She has incredible speed and hits very hard in pursuits with crushing grips. She loves a good fight and lives to work. She has a good hunt drive and a great retrieve. While super intense on the field, Zonya is affectionate at home and a very social dog with no dog aggression. 

_* Shadow's lines have been known to produce dogs that can be difficult to handle and require a knowledgeable handler. Due to the very high drives of both dogs, working homes only please. _

Puppies are $1000

$200 deposits will be taken once pups are on the ground. Price does not include any shipping expenses. 

Pups will be wormed twice and vaccinated once by 8 weeks old. All puppies come with a 2yr health guarantee. 

Please see http://www.centennialworkingdogs.com for more information and photos. If you have any questions or would like to be put on our waiting list, please e-mail [email protected]. Serious inquiries only.

*Zonya*

























*Shadow*


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Puppies were born Aug 27th. 5 Males, 5 Females

*Update*

At 2.5 weeks old, the puppies are doing great. All weigh about 4lbs. I am very pleased with their development as of so far. They are super inquisitive of their surroundings, learning to potty on the puppy pads, and VERY tenacious!

We still have a few available out of this litter.

Serious inquiries only, please e-mail or call:
[email protected]
(269) 598-7545


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

At 5 weeks old, the puppies are doing great. They have no fear of new objects or surfaces. I have been setting up mini obstacle courses for them and they blow through/over with no hesitation. Very confident pups. We are very pleased with their development. They should excel at any sport, especially ring and PSA. No pet puppies in this litter.

All puppies will be dewormed 3x and get first shots by 7weeks. 

Pickup available Oct 16th, shipping Oct 23rd.

Please email [email protected]
Or call 269 598-7545


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

7 Weeks old

We have one super female left (Red). I would rather place her in a sport home, as she has great drives. Her retrieve is already very nice, and she will chase and bite anything that moves. She has a fun, bouncy personality. She's going to be a bigger girl. Super food drive as well.

Video of Red

Also we have 4 males available. 

Pick male is still available, as my 1st pick just got his deployment papers and had to back out. This was Blue puppy. Blue is extremely confident, nothing phases this guy. He charges into any new environment. He is incredibly mouthy, bites EVERYTHING, and does not let go. He has a very spunky attitude, and great temperament. Since he is more intense, I would like to place him in a more experienced home.

Light Green, Dark Green, and Orange are all very similar. Confident, energetic, love to chase toys/tugs, nice temperaments. Light Green is a little smaller boned than the other males. All of the males have very high food and toy drives. Any of the males are suited for sport, K9, PPD, really anything, as long as they go to a working home.

Video of all the puppies attacking

Puppies Pedigree

Puppies are $1000

They have first shots, microchips, and have been dewormed 3x. Two year health guarantee. 

Puppies will be ready to ship this weekend.

Call me at 269 598-7545
or email: [email protected]

Red









Blue


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Two very nice Males still available.  Puppies are 10weeks old now. 

Blue Collar Male


Green Male
He will be a bit taller and leaner than Blue.


Both puppies are very toy and food driven at this point. Both are showing nice retrieves. They are being extensively socialized and crate and house training has been started. They are separated from each other except for some play time each day.

please call 269 598-7545
or email [email protected]


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Blue collared male: He has very high confidence, nothing phases this little guy. He is the pick out of this litter. We have had two buyers back out due to extenuating circumstances on this guy (deployment and divorce). I was going to keep him because I like him so much, but we are in the middle of purchasing a home and fixing it up, so its really not fair to keep him back at this point. He is showing very high dominance and a bit of independence. He is very social with new people, running right up to them. I really need him to go to an experienced home, PSD, Ringsports, or PSA, as he is going to be an intense dog.

















Green collared male is a little less intense than Blue and has a loving, sweet temperament. I think he will do very well in a protection sports, agility, herding, detection, or search and rescue type home. He is very smart and shows great focus during training.

















They have 1st and 2nd shots, have been dewormed 4x, and are microchipped.

please call 269-598-7545 or email [email protected]


----------

